# DPSNutrition Specials



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2003)

Special Offers: 

$5.00 off orders over $100.00 Enter Promotional Code:  DP612
$10.00 off orders over $200.00 Enter Promotional Code:  DP613
$25.00 off orders over $500.00 Enter Promotional code:  DP614

Promotional codes are entered on the shopping cart page

These offers expire on December 30, 2003

www.DpsNutrition.com


----------



## TKEYellow (Dec 12, 2003)

Doh and I just placed an order before I seen this!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Prince, why don't you do something with DPS nutrition considering a large portion of this board uses them.  I just placed my fourth order in a month and a half.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## XtremeFormula (Dec 15, 2003)

DPS just picked up our line, should have it in stock in a day or so


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 15, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOO 

Wait till the muscle and fitness coupons get around.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

I wish DPS still had Met-Rx 80packs for 100$


----------

